# Scotland Autumn meet



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Let's get the ball rolling - how about a meet in October, before the weather gets too bad! Any suggestions where we could meet? I'm in East Lothian, Mandy in Aberdeen and a few Glasgow area - would Perth area be easy enough for people to get to?
Can't wait to meet up with Cockapoo friends :jumping:


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Yipee definately count me in as long as its not between 19th and 25th cos i will be in london,sounds fantastic and i know a few more who would want to come xxx


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

like the sound of that. a sundays not good for me


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I would be happy with Perth, too.


----------



## Steven (Aug 20, 2011)

Hi all , we are new here so will do our best to come along where ever it is lol. bn on a few doodle walks but would love to meet some other cockapoos and there owners


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

so jealous of all these cockapoo meet ups!!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Stephen, sorry if I've missed any other of your posts - where are you and what poos do you have?


----------



## Steven (Aug 20, 2011)

We are in Bishopbriggs Glasgowand have 2 cockapoos Oscar 14 month old boy and Honey 1 year old girl


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks like we could have quite a wee highland gathering of the cockapoo clan if this keeps up


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

are we any further forward with this meet ?


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I'll check on Googlemaps to see how far it is from me ........... Would love to join you. Could you all move down south please? 

Karen xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> so jealous of all these cockapoo meet ups!!!!


oh Mo, you need to emigrate to this side of the pond!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

What dates suit people? I'm going to Northumberland on 30th Oct - not far - see thread on this forum.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

sundays are not good for my as i have dog training which i dont always get to because opf work so when i get sundays off i dont like to miss it.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

OK - who's interested in the meet, what dates suit, assume it'll be @Perth area?


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I can manage most times and dates. If Perth suits everybody I am fine with that.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

My Geography is appalling! I think Perth is fairly accessable for most - no idea where we'd meet though! Any one have any suggestions?


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

It would be good to know where the people who are interested would be travelling from, to judge the best venue. Maybe near a dog friendly beach somewhere? That way the dogs would get a good runaround together. And there are usually shelters for the humans if the weather not too good. Interested in what others have to say, though. If everybody interested says where they are from and what they think, it would be a great help in planning something.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Great idea 

Ali and Izzy - East Lothian, happy to travel wherever


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

north lanarkshire.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Forgot to say I am from Stirlingshire. Maybe a Saturday would suit folks, as Kendal can't make a Sunday, and that would be four cockapoos less, lol. I am willing to travel within reason, too.


----------



## Mags (Jul 17, 2011)

*Scottish meet*

The McCalman family and Maisie will do their best to travel from Glasgow to wherever it is. There are always activities on over the weekend that the kids are involved with but we'll try and work round it.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

We're not doing very well here! Autumn will be over soon!
Half term is fast approaching, I'm busy last weekend of Oct. Is it worth trying for early November? Does anyone have a suggestion of a good park or similar we could meet?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

what we need to remember is that the weather reports are talking about it snowing at the end on this month and if last year is anything too go by traveling will be hard. it might be best putting off the meet till April. 


as for places to meet my mum has suggested Creff, we are going to recky it possible this weekend mum hasn't been to it in years, but it has a small play park for the kids, a nice cafe', it has a band stand where we could go if it starts to chuck it down. mum called up the park authority's today and she said they were very helpfull. but hear is the websites for the park. and the walk that you can go on in the park.

Macrosty Park, Crieff 
http://www.strathearn.com/pl/macrosty.htm


Lady Mary's Walk, Crieff 
http://www.strathearn.com/op/lady_marys.htm


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I've been to Crieff (one of my best friends lives there now). It's a lovely place and the walk down by the river is fab. Hope you guys get to meet up soon!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Jedicrazy said:


> I've been to Crieff (one of my best friends lives there now). It's a lovely place and the walk down by the river is fab. Hope you guys get to meet up soon!



it was mum mums stomping ground when she was courting my dad because he had relatives there and its where she got married and my godfather lives there and has done his hole life.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

That ound great Kendal, I love Crieff, haven't been there for year. orry, I have ome key not working, hoe thi make ene
Look forward to hearing what Mum think


----------



## rockyrutherford (May 11, 2011)

Flynn is up for meeting in Crieff.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

so are we wanting to put off the meet till more spring weather or still wanting to try and do it before the snow hits? havent had a chance to go see the place yet, and not sure if the Cafe' closes during the winter i know some park cafe' do that as their isnt as much buissness in the winter.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Hmm wonder if I set off now, I could join you all in Scotland.


----------



## Steven (Aug 20, 2011)

lets just set a date for end of this month , as they say there is no such thing as bad weather only weather lol


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I can't do last weekend in October - going to Northumberland to meet Colin (Strof) and others


----------



## Emma (Apr 29, 2011)

If it was put off till spring maggie and I would defo come, I work says and need quite a bit of notice to get them off, but we live in Perth so would love to come. For all who were asking earlier in the post Perth is not as far as everyone thinks, my parents Lund in Glasgow and we travel down every 2nd wk it's about an hour to Glasgow, same to Edinburgh where my sister lives. Dundee is 20mins, think Aberdeen is about 2 hours. Emma x


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes, it is beginning to look like end of October is not so good for some of us. Spring would probably be better, but there is nothing to stop some people having a mini meet somewhere over the winter if the weather is favourable. (It might be a nice crisp winter) and it wouldn't take much organisation - people could just meet at some dog friendly hotel or whatever for lunch and a run for the dogs). Maybe we should 'play it by ear' for the moment?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

ll going well im going to reccie the creef park tomorrow. planning on taking lods of photos.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Look forward to seeing how you get on with it, Kendal.


----------



## JillyM (Oct 23, 2011)

*Glasgow Newbie*

Hi everyone

I'm new to this forum and hoping to be anmummy to a cockapoo in the
Future. Just looking into breeders in Scotland and was
talking to Stephen at JD today who was amazing to chat too. I'm looking to hopefully meet up with anyone close by who has a
Cockapoo to actually see the breed close up and chat about them. Can anyone help? 

Thanks j


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Jill, welcome to the forum 
I have a JD pup, and her brother is in Milngavie. Kendal has 4 poos, she's in Lanarkshire. Not sure what's happening with our meet - anyone want to pick a date and we can always take a raincheck? Kendal - did you get to Crieff?


----------



## JillyM (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi where did you get your cockapoos from? I'm
Glasgow and looking for a breeder.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

yeah we did but ding get rount the hole place as one of the kids had an apointmet to get back for and we have been to comrie first. so didnt get to do the full ladeys walk wich i have been told is about an hour and a half long and all but the start of it has been flatened out so wheelchares and buggys can use the walk as well. 

the play park has a lovely wee caffe' next to it and the play park as been redone so it is far biger and better than it was before. 



























































































































the is the wee bit of the lady marys walk that we did, we didnt get to the bit that has been flattend out. 










































the play park and caffie


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Kendal -that looks fabulous I am sure it would be the ideal place for a meet - either mini or otherwise Hope we can get a date that suits everyone.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

JillyM said:


> Hi where did you get your cockapoos from? I'm
> Glasgow and looking for a breeder.


I think we all got our cockapoos from far-off places! My girls went to Wales for ours, and I know Kendal got hers down south too, as did Ali. Teddy is from Jandaz, and I am sure the others will be pleased to let you know about theirs. Nice to know you are looking for a cockapoo, too.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

it is a lovely place. i wanted to get a cip off of google maps but the arial photo on their is from before it was renavated so it soesnt show the paths or the play park.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

It looks brilliant Kendal - ok let's fix a date, and see who can get there 
I'm free in November except weekend of 12th/13th


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I am off to Florida for Thanksgiving on 19th for 2 weeks but mostly free before that or after that whichever works out for others.


----------



## Karrie (Sep 23, 2011)

I'd love to join you all if there is another organised


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol the first one never come to anything, lol we realy just need one individual to decide date time and location. i would but i rely on my mum to take me and the girls so i need to play everything by ear, as she needs to pop in on my papa atleast twice a day then their is my wee brother(who with any luck wont becoming pain in the bum that he is) so i cant realy aet a date.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Kendal

Cumbernauld is fairly central for Scotland so why not have the meet there? 

Cumbernauld field at Cumbernauld house is good for giving the dogs a run or you may know somewhere better.

Once thing Ive seen often on internet groups is when you try to have a meet and someone can only come on Wednesdays, someone else on Fridays, someone else anytime (then gives a list of 10 dates that are out...) and a meet never happens because you are going to insult whoever cant come at that time and no time suits everyone.

So why dont you just name a time and place that you can get to and then open it up to see who wants to join you?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

the house has been baught privetly so you cant park at eaither car park anymore so its not good for group dog meets. we used to do dog meets all the time but not since it got baught about 2 years ago now i think. 

croy is good but they have made some changes and i havent been over in a while so dont know the paths. might need to try and pop over some time.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Ug, thats rotten. Was one of the places I used to take the collies and was planning on taking the girls.

Callender park in Falkirk is good and has parking. We had the boys there today and it was teeming with dog walkers. Another place Im planning on taking the girls in the future. It also has a stall for coffee and a decent playpark if anyone has kids with them.

If its somewhere fairly local I can pick you and girls up (will meet up with you beforehand to make sure you are comfortable with that) as we have a zafira with a good sized boot and the girls at the moment are in a crate.

Mitzy got a clean bill of health from the vet on Thursday and from next Thursday we have the okay to get them out and about so I was going suggest meeting up at the Rugby club after that if you want? Good for the girls to get around adult dogs too


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

ye can still walk the park and the glen, its just you have to park around the houses or in the vilige and walk to the glen or the park. 3 trees are down at the moment because of the wind. 

yeah fab, would love to meet up, as usual it will more than likle be just Inca Echo and Delta as Gypsy often prefers to stay with my mum.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Will give you a yell at the end of next week and we can organise something


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I go to Callendar Park nearly every day, so I can meet up there almost any time at all. It would be great fun to meet other cockapoos there - it happens very rarely I am elderly and retired so probably more flexible than you young 'uns. I have met Kendal and her cockapoos at Cumbernauld in the past, but not recently unfortunately, so it would be nice to meet up again.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Callender park is good for me too. Anyone else?


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Sheilagh and myself, and possibly Kendal, are planning to meet in Callendar Park, Falkirk in the next week or so, so anybody else interested would be welcome to come along. The more poos the better.


----------



## Karrie (Sep 23, 2011)

I'd love to but Boo isn't walking yet! Another three weeks until we're out and about


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Which location are you in, Karrie? I am sure there will be more more meet-ups when Boo is able to come along. It will be lovely to see Boo - there will be all sizes of poo about by the sound of things.


----------



## Karrie (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm in W.Lothian. Would love to meet some other 'poos!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

We will definitely have a W.Lothian meet in the spring when Boo can meet some of the Scottish clan


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Although if Callender park is within travelling distance for you, you would be very welcome to come along and meet us and the Poos without Boo this first time if you wanted.


----------



## Steven (Aug 20, 2011)

hi everyone , we`ve not been on for ages but hopefully will start chatting a bit more. We would love to come along to the Meet with our 3 poo`s Oscar, Honey and wee Charlie girl.


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Steven, that would be fantastic to meet you all. How are Saturdays for you? We could maybe organise for a week on Saturday or the week after depending on what Tressa and Kendal are doing?

So how is a week on Saturday for everyone?


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

I am OK for a Saturday - anyday, in fact It would be great to meet your poos Steven.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Would be good to meet up, where have you settled on? Week on saturday?


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, Ali - sounds like we will have lots of cockapoos - that's 3 of us can manage a week on Sat. Hope there will be others, too Looking forward to meeting you all.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Will it be Callender Park?
I'll contact Rocky (his Flynn is Izzy's brother) in Milngavie, I know a couple of others with pups may want to come  
Can we make definite time and place so I can give all the details?


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Brilliant Ali, will be good to meet you and Izzy too  Even better if there are others that want to come along too.

Any lurkers who havent yet got their Poos would be welcome to come along too to say hello and meet our lot whether they are waiting on their pups or just thinking about getting one.

Will we put a time on for it? So a week on Sat is the 4th of Feb at Callender Park in Falkirk. How about 2.30pm?


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Have started a new thread on the meet in case anyone is missing it due to the Autumn title.


----------



## Steven (Aug 20, 2011)

Saturday 18th is the only 1 im free in Feb or Sundays 12th or 26th Feb. Let me knnow if any of these dates suit


----------

